# My new singing teacher got me up to a C6. :D



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi everybody!

I have a new vocal coach. He's an opera singer from Paris.

He had me do this song to teach me mouth position and breath support.
It's called "Jill's Theme" and it's from the movie "Once upon a Time in the West".

He also had me post it raw. Yes, no reverb, compression or anything.


----------

